# The 21st Century Home As Imagined Back In 1967



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2018)

How do you think we did?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2018)

They resemble recycling bins.


----------



## oldman (Jan 15, 2018)

Some things are pretty close, but others not so much.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2018)

The "computerized communication console" was just old looking technology, dressed up to look like an "IBM home office".  A laptop would do the same thing.  They missed out on miniaturization all together.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 15, 2018)

The dream ...



The reality...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 15, 2018)

Philly! Lulz.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2018)

After WWII the Lustron prefabricated steel home was thought to be the house of the future.  Lustron homes were prefabricated from steel panels that were coated with enamel similar to stoves and refrigerators.  We still have two of these little homes in a development not far from where I live.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 15, 2018)

They always liked to predict moving sidewalks....


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 17, 2018)

caption: " From the attic to the cellar, we are completely computerized".


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2018)

Those Lustron homes seem to be "collectibles" now! I was reading about how people are searching for them. They were all numbered. Thanks Bea.

_"Lustrons were an ingenious 1940s invention: modern homes made of prefabricated steel sheets. Located in Chesterton, Indiana, this Lustron home is listed on the National Register of Historic Places."
_


https://savingplaces.org/stories/lustrons-building-an-american-dream-house


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 20, 2018)

Reminds of the "House of the Future" that was at Disneyland back in the late 60's. I think that one was sponsored by Monsanto.


----------

